# HHO SYSTEMS, DO THEY REALLY WORK?



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been studying this stuff for the last few days. Very interesting in how to run your car partly on water. What doesn't make sense to me is the long term affect. Some of these guys are claiming a 50% increase in gas mileage. Hard to believe for me. Seems these systems just make the O2 sensor tell the computer that it's running too lean, therefore backs off the fuel to the fuel injectors. I just wanted to get some insight from you guys on here. Anyone tried it? I mean, if it really worked, wouldn't we all have it? There's a couple of videos and read up on the sites below. Let me know if you think this is bull.

Run Your Car on Water


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes if it worked the car manufacturers would be going it !!!
The engine works by burning energy in Gas or Diesel by a chemical reaction.
Water has no releasable chemical energy, it is chemically stable. 
Diesel has 30% more energy per gallon than gas and a different engine cycle that more efficient, so 30 to 50% better gas mileage. Hence all the diesel cars in Europe ( more than 50% !!!.)


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> yes if it worked the car manufacturers would be going it !!!
> The engine works by burning energy in Gas or Diesel by a chemical reaction.
> Water has no releasable chemical energy, it is chemically stable.
> Diesel has 30% more energy per gallon than gas and a different engine cycle that more efficient, so 30 to 50% better gas mileage. Hence all the diesel cars in Europe ( more than 50% !!!.)


I think someone on the forums says they are using it and get 6mpg more. It would be sweet if it worked.


----------



## icevapor (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys... I have a site dedicated to hydroxy boosting if your interested. Everyone Wants Better Gas Mileage | Aquauto . Its *not* spammy with ads to buy an ebook everywhere so don't be scared. I have a vehicle database if you want to browse through and see what others are getting for MPG gains.

Also, I just posted an article on my blog that talks about why people don't think hydroxy boosting works

I wrote it... so it might not be that great of a read  ... Let me know what you think.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the only way it could work is by leaning out the mixture and using the water to prevent detonation.
Its risky and you will lose your engine if something goes wrong, and you need a lot of water !!!


----------



## icevapor (Feb 11, 2008)

IanH said:


> the only way it could work is by leaning out the mixture and using the water to prevent detonation.
> Its risky and you will lose your engine if something goes wrong, and you need a lot of water !!!


Are you sure your talking about hydroxy boosting, not water injection? They are very different things. Hydroxy boosting does NOT take a lot of water.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so you drive the alternator with the engine make magic gas, which has to be oxygen and hydrogen, feed it back into the engine....
Alternators even big industrial units are only about 90% efficient, Car engine is at best 30% efficient,
So you are about 22% efficiency on a loop here ...
What non-sense....
Where is a dyno run showing wbhp and fuel consumed, with and without ??
If this worked there WOULD be hard evidence not hearsay.


----------



## icevapor (Feb 11, 2008)

Alternators are more like 60% efficient.. not 90%  . Did you read my article here? ... Because I talked about that.

There is hard evidence... what exactly do you want. We have several members that have this currently working on there vehicles. Also, NASA has done research into this and found it plausible.. see the files section on my site.

People who are using external power (like a solar powered battery, or just extra batteries) are getting much better gains than those using there alternator to power there boosters. Which makes complete sense as, like you said, alternators do draw from the engine causing decreased MPG gains.

Its science, not hearsay. Do a little more reading and then tell me what you think.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

If the science is so solid, why don't car makers use this system? It just screams waste of money, time and effort.


----------

